# Trans-Schwarzwald: 6-Tages-Tour gesucht (einfach)



## Heiko123 (25. Mai 2021)

Servus Zusammen,
nachdem meine Gruppe seit gut 8 Jahren jedes Jahr eine TransAlp gemacht hat, wie auch letztes Jahr die Trans-Bayernwald (war nicht so der Hit).
Wollten wir heuer, auch Corona Bedingt, in D bleiben und den schönen Schwarzwald in einer 6 Tages Tour erkunden.

Leider habe ich bisher hierzu noch keine Inspirationen oder Tourenvorschläge im Netz gefunden.

Da die Altersgruppe etwas gehoben ist 50+, sollte es nicht ganz so hart werden.
Tagesziel: 60km mit 1200hm
wenig bis gar kein Asphalt, dafür mehr Natur und Wald
viele Singletrails, aber hier nur S0-S1 (haben ja auch noch Gepäck mit bei)

Kann man hier jemand helfen und hat ggf. Ideen dazu.

Danke


----------



## der_schwabe (25. Mai 2021)

Der Westweg wäre vielleicht was.... bin den zuletzt 2011 gefahren - damals war es ganz ok - hoher Singletrailanteil - wie es aktuell dort ausschaut...  Man liest immer wieder Schauergeschichten von einem sehr aggressiven Bauern...

Westweg

Wenn Ihr die Ost- und Westvariante nehmt, dann sollte das zeitlich so in etwas hinkommen.... Ich erinnere mich aber auch an längere Schiebepassagen z.b. nach Hausach oder hoch zum Feldberg... 

Happy Trails
Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The_Ridge (25. Mai 2021)

Fernradwege
					

Auf mehreren Etappen durch die malerische Naturlandschaft Schwarzwald radeln.




					www.schwarzwald-tourismus.info
				




ob jetzt ein bauer das nonplusultra im schwarzwald sein soll? von dem man schon seit jahren weiss, dass er "etwas eigen" ist, aber trotzdem immer wieder seine wiesen betritt - muss jeder selber wissen.


----------



## LittleBoomer (26. Mai 2021)

Es gab früher doch immer die Trans-Schwarzwald als Etappenrennen. Hat wegen Sponsoren immer wieder mal den Namen geändert , mal hies sie Vaude-Trans-Schwarzwald, mal Rothaus-T..-S...
Da findet sich doch bestimmt was im Netz...

edit hier zum Beispiel








						VAUDE Trans Schwarzwald – Etappe 1
					

1. Etappe von Offenburg nach Sasbachwalden am 10. August 2016 | 67,0 km - 2.300 hm --- Alexander Gehbauer und Elisabeth Brandau sichern sich den Tagessieg i ...




					experience.vaude.com
				



nächste Etappe dann em Ende der Seite


----------



## Flauschinator (2. Juni 2021)

In 6 Tagen kommt man auf jeden Fall schon ganz gut drüber. 
Bin vor 3 Jahren mal mit einem Kumpel in 4 Tagen von Karlsruhe nach Freiburg. Grobe Route damals: Karlsruhe - Bernstein - Hörden - Hohloh - *Forbach* - Freudenstadt - *Alpirsbach* - Kinzigtal - Schiltach - Triberg - *Elzach *- Hörnleberg - Kandel - St. Peter - Kandelhöhenweg - Freiburg 

In den fett geschriebenen Orten haben wir übernachtet. Landschaftlich war das super, rückblickend würde ich aber den Schlenker über Triberg auslassen und zwischen Freudenstadt und Alpirsbach entweder nicht über Reinerzau fahren oder Alpirsbach auch auslassen. 
Trailtechnisch sollte das aber für euch passen, ich bin das damals mit meinem ollen Hardtail und Bikepackingtaschen gefahren und war fahrtechnisch noch kartoffeliger unterwegs als jetzt. Aufteilung der Etappen lässt sich sicher auch noch anpassen, wir waren damals bei geplant ca. 1800 Höhenmetern pro Tag. Alternativ könnte man auch noch weiter nach Süden verlängern. 

Womit man im Schwarzwald immer rechnen muss:

steile Anstiege
verblockte Trails
bikerhassende Rotsocken
die nächste Wasserstelle ist immer weiter weg als man denkt


----------



## arise (4. Juni 2021)

Mittelweg wäre auch noch ne gute Möglichkeit wenn man Ruhe sucht bei der Ausfahrt.


----------



## Deleted 562014 (4. Juni 2021)

Also ich würde mich am Westweg orientieren.








						Westweg – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				



Der Westweg ist ein Höhenwanderweg von Pforzheim nach Basel und ist deshalb interessant weil er eben die Höhenzüge entlang geht, man auch also was sieht, in den Tälern rumgurken ist nicht so interessant.
Zu Fuß sind es 13 Etappen, mit dem Fahrrad kannst du aber bequem 3 Etappen pro Tag fahren.

Bin vor ein paar Jahren mal ein paar Etappen gefahren. Mit dem Zug nach Pforzheim, von dort am 1. Tag bis Unterstmatt (Man kann da in der großen Tanne übernachten) und am 2. Tag von Unterstmatt nach Hausach.

Dazu muss ich sagen dass das erste Stück ab Pforzheim etwas langweilig ist, ich würde erst ab Baden-Baden einsteigen.

Daneben bin ich ab und zu in der Feldbergregion gewesen.

Aber, der Westweg ist ein Wanderweg, also eigentlich keine offiziellen Trails. Allerdings bin ich trotzdem die Wege ohne Probleme gefahren, nur ab und an mal nem Wanderer begegnet, und nicht alle Streckenabschnitte führen über schmale Pfade.

Was man aber keinesfalls machen sollte ist bei Kaiserwetter am Wochenende oder in der Haupturlaubszeit zu fahren, da sind dann doch mehr Leute unterwegs.

Allerdings kannst du dich auch nur am Westweg orientieren und ab und an statt einem schmalen Pfad einen etwas breiteren Waldweg nehmen, dann gibt es keine Probleme, würde ich aber vor ort situationsbedingt entscheiden.

Wo es allerdings Probleme gibt ist kurz hinter Baden-Baden, hier beginnt der Sch....Nationalpark, hier sind fast alle Wege gesperrt und es patrouillieren übereifrige Hilfssherrifs. Hier sollte man sich vorher über die erlaubten Wege informieren.

Aus heutiger Sicht würde ich die Tour aber auch erst nach dem Nationalpark beginnen, ab da wird der Schwarzwald sowieso interessanter und so wie viele ihn sich vorstellen.

Am Feldberg ist auch Vorsicht geboten, besonders am Wochenende kontrollieren da grüne Tanten ob alle Regeln auch eingehalten werden.


----------



## Mathma (4. Juni 2021)

@sibuna:
also zunächst mal ist das ein Nationalpark und kein Sch...Nationalpark und die Ranger sind nicht übereifrig, sondern tun, was sie sollen, genauso wie die "grünen Tanten" am Feldberg. Man halte doch mal den Ball flach. Ich begegne denen auch nicht so gerne, aber sie machen ihre Arbeit.
@Heiko123:
also in Pforzheim oder wenigstens in Dobel zu starten macht auch schon was her. Man lässt sonst Langmartskopf, Hohloh und die Abfahrt ins Murgtal aus, was bestimmt nicht langweilig ist.
Im Allgemeinen aber glaube ich, den Anforderungen deines ersten Posts zu entnehmen, dass der Westweg eher etwas schwer sein dürfte, denn ihr müsstet die fahrtechnisch interessantesten (was natürlich auch Ansichtssache ist) Stellen auslassen (und davon gibt es einige).
Oder, und da hat @sibuna wohl recht, man weicht allzu oft auf die Forstwege aus, was dann meiner Ansicht nach mit dem Charme des Westweges nicht mehr viel zu tun hat.
Südlich des Feldberges kenne ich mich biketechnisch leider auch nicht mehr so gut aus.


----------



## Deleted 562014 (4. Juni 2021)

maggerich schrieb:


> also zunächst mal ist das ein Nationalpark und kein Sch...Nationalpark


Doch es ist ein Riesensch...., weil es massive Einschränkungen für Leute wie mich gibt die am Rande des Parks wohnen.

Das ganze Ding kostet nur ein Haufen Geld und ist komplett kontraproduktiv weil jetzt massenweise Touristen anreisen welche sich auf den wenigen verbliebenen offiziellen Wegen tummeln. Toll für die dort lebenden Tiere und die Natur.

Und "Ranger" klingt natürlich megawichtig, sie suchen sogar ehrenamtliche Waldhilfssherifs die dann meinen Kraft ihres Amtes Biker flott machen zu können.

Und ja, die Trails runter nach Forbach sind schon klasse, allerdings geht es danach wieder heftig bergauf Richtung Badnerhöhe


----------



## Flauschinator (4. Juni 2021)

Klar, Westweg kann man machen, aber dann sollte man halt auch nicht jammern, wenn man ständig im Clinch mit Rotsocken vom Schwarzwaldverein ist. War für uns damals einer der Gründe, uns ab Forbach etwas weiter östlich zu orientieren. Am Westweg ab Badener Höhe südwärts bin ich mittlerweile fast am liebsten bei Schietwetter unterwegs. Da ist weniger los und die paar wenigen Wanderer, die trotzdem unterwegs sind wedeln nicht gleich mit dem Landeswaldgesetz und machen den dicken Max, selbst wenn man sie vorbeilässt und freundlich grüßt. 

Feldberg lohnt sich m. E. biketechnisch sowieso nicht, da gibt es in der Region Berge, die deutlich mehr zu bieten haben. Wobei es wenn man über Stübenwasen Richtung Notschrei fährt noch einen ganz netten Trail gibt.


----------



## Mausoline (4. Juni 2021)

sibuna schrieb:


> Doch es ist ein Riesensch...., weil es massive Einschränkungen für Leute wie mich gibt die am Rande des Parks wohnen.
> 
> Das ganze Ding kostet nur ein Haufen Geld und ist komplett kontraproduktiv weil jetzt massenweise Touristen anreisen welche sich auf den wenigen verbliebenen offiziellen Wegen tummeln. Toll für die dort lebenden Tiere und die Natur.
> 
> ...



In diesen Punkten geb ich dir recht. Ich bin da früher schon fast alles abgefahren und du hast über Stunden keine Leute getroffen. Da sind nur die wirklich Interessierten lang gekommen. Und auf dem Westwegteil (Forstweg), der für Radfahrer heut gesperrt ist, gab es damals nie Probleme. Aber klar, je mehr Leute man irgendwo zentriert umso mehr Konflikte könnte es geben.

Aber so ist es nun und trotzdem muss man im Nationalpark mal unterwegs gewesen sein ... auch als Biker, so oder so ein Erlebnis. Aussichten, Landschaft 

Zum Westweg gibt es auch im "Reise, Routen"-Thread Foren mit vielen Informationen. Wichtig  sind schon die Umfahrungen für manche Stellen und bei 1200hm täglich sind die Übernachtungsstellen nicht immer vorhanden. Bei über 8000 hm wird es mit 6 Tagen knapp und einfach ist der Westweg nicht, wenn man die Umfahrungen auch nur bergauf fährt.

Für den Level "einfach" kann man ruhig in Pforzheim anfangen, hier hat es auch wirklich schöne Abschnitte, langweilig ists nur für den, der hier durchrauscht  und nicht links und rechts guckt. Allerdings kommst du mit 1200hm auf dem Westweg keine 60 km weit.

Es gibt noch die Schwarzwald Bike-Crossing-Route





						Bike-Crossing
					

Die Bike-Crossing Schwarzwald führt Mountainbiker auf 440 Kilometern von Pforzheim nach Bad Säckingen.




					www.schwarzwald-tourismus.info
				



die ist halt vom Trailanteil meines Wissens sehr mager.

Vielleicht wär die Route über den Mittelweg was für euch, hat im Bereich Nordschwarzwald, soweit ichs kenne, immer wieder Trailabschnitte, die nicht so anspruchsvoll wie beim Westweg sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LittleBoomer (6. Juni 2021)

Natürlich kann man auch den offizellen








						Schwarzwald-Radweg - Schwarzwaldverein e.V.
					

Ein Westweg für Radler Seit dem Jahr 2018 arbeitet eine Gruppe um den Vizepräsidenten Werner Hillmann daran, den Schwarzwald-Radweg neu aufzunehmen und die Markierung in Ordnung zu bringen. Mit Erreichen dieses Ziels wird der Weg dem Anspruch gerecht, dem Radwanderer die schönsten Seiten des...



					www.schwarzwaldverein.de
				



fahren. Ein MTB ist dafür allerdings nicht vonnöten.  Mit dem Gravel eine schöne Sache...


----------



## Deleted 562014 (7. Juni 2021)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Für den Level "einfach" kann man ruhig in Pforzheim anfangen, hier hat es auch wirklich schöne Abschnitte, langweilig ists nur für den, der hier durchrauscht  und nicht links und rechts guckt.


Natürlich gibt es da interessante Abschnitte, aber das richtige Schwarzwaldfeeling kommt erst weiter südlich auf.


----------



## Mausoline (7. Juni 2021)

ja vielleicht ... aber mit Level einfach kommst du nicht unbedingt an das Schwarzwaldfeeling ran, egal ob Nord oder Süd.

60km und 1200hm/Tag heißt mehr Forstwege und außenrum oder dran vorbei


----------



## LittleBoomer (14. Oktober 2021)

@Heiko123 
Darf ich fragen, was daraus wurde ? Welche Strecke seit Ihr nun gefahren und wie ist Euer Fazit ?


----------

